# I am trying to find previous owners/history about my horse ?



## AppaloosaAddict (7 November 2013)

15'3 Dun Appaloosa Gelding, about 14 years old.He was called Spike. I bought him from the person who bought him from a dealer. I've had him 4 years and his previous owner has him 3 years. So the dealer had him about 7 years ago. He has specific injuries that I would like to know how he obtained them. I'm not wanting to criticize previous owners or anything but it would be useful to know how he was injured and explanation of his previous issues. 
http://s866.photobucket.com/user/charlotteprowse_pharmacy/library/Facebook/Hacking out  trips out


----------



## cally6008 (7 November 2013)

clicked on link and got this message - This album is Private.


----------



## AppaloosaAddict (7 November 2013)

thanks - I cannot fathom out how to upload pictures grrrr ! I've googled it and followed the steps and it won't work. Thanks for the link x


----------



## AppaloosaAddict (7 November 2013)




----------



## cally6008 (7 November 2013)

Easiest way is to add the photo to your facebook and set the privacy on it so that it is public
Then just post a link to the photo, like you have done with your photo above but don't use the IMG tags, just leave it as a link that people can click on

Here's a little photo of him for now - http://www.luvhorses.co.uk/adpics/loan/7.jpg


----------



## ArabianBeauty (7 November 2013)

Awww


----------



## AppaloosaAddict (7 November 2013)

Aww that pic is from when I first got him x bless him x how did you manage to find that old ad on the net ? I can't find anything ! Ps I never did find a loaner. One girl was too scared to ride him after she fell off and another kept cancelling on her days. I did find someone to help ride him but she stopped when I moved yards too far away for her.


----------



## cally6008 (8 November 2013)

How I found the old advert 

The link to your photobucket album is s866.photobucket.com/user/ charlotteprowse_pharmacy/ library/Facebook/Hacking%20out%20%20trips%20out
(added spaces to show information)

Your username is charlotteprowse_pharmacy so I googled it which brings up your photobucket album, a link to the old advert which I guessed was yours as horse description is same and your username is/was part of your email address


----------



## AppaloosaAddict (8 November 2013)

Wow . I am not very good at using the Internet . I would not have found that . I'd completely forgotten about that advert. Well it'll be interesting to see if anyone remembers him from his previous homes but I'm not holding my breath.


----------

